# Launching site that's NOT QUITE READY?



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a new site almost ready to go.
I have product photos for 7/13 products. The other six have images that say, 
"Image not Available".

Would it be better to wait until I have the photos done, and FINISH the site, or just post the damn thing and get on with it?

Thanks, 

Burb


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

It's probably wisest to complete the site, then post it all together.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd change "Image Not Available" for something a little less error-messagey (for example 7/13 might have photos, and the other 6/13 digital mockups), but with the site mostly done it's probably ready for a soft launch.


----------



## RescueShirts (Jun 24, 2007)

kentphoto said:


> I have a new site almost ready to go.
> I have product photos for 7/13 products. The other six have images that say,
> "Image not Available".
> 
> ...


If you design your website with a "modular" design... your site can be "complete" with only 7 products... and you can add the other 6 without problems later... heck... you can add another 60... 

No need to go live with pictures that are not visible... it gives the impression that your website has technical errors... has been abandoned... etc...

It's always better to have a web design that allows for seamless, future growth of products.

 Brett


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

I changed the "image not available" to "image coming soon" sounds hopeful .

I might just leave the site up so the search engines can index it. And hopefully get the replacement photos in there soon.

cheerios


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> I'd change "Image Not Available" for something a little less error-messagey (for example 7/13 might have photos, and the other 6/13 digital mockups), but with the site mostly done it's probably ready for a soft launch.


I agree, a product mockup or just a design image is much better than an "image not available" an "image coming soon" graphic.

Use the actual t-shirt graphic and you might actually get sales from those designs. A "coming soon" graphic won't look good for a live site.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I agree, a product mockup or just a design image is much better than an "image not available" an "image coming soon" graphic.
> 
> Use the actual t-shirt graphic and you might actually get sales from those designs. A "coming soon" graphic won't look good for a live site.


I'm printing up shirts this week, and will have the photos up Saturday. I know, having the "image coming soon" graphics up is driving me crazy. 

In a few days, it should look better.  

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I hate when things are not functional or "right" on my site... I'd rather have the site online and up than holding it back because things are not perfect.... When I am in a transition or I am changing up things on my site, I pull all my advertisements to minimize my expense of driving traffic to a site that isn't "on", but I never take the site down.... 

Folks come, and I may lose a few here and there who are confused by something that is awry.... but for the most part, folks just ignore things that are broken or error messages and will continue to shop if the majority of things are functioning properly.... as long as you have the main shopping functions down, the secure cert, and most other items, you'll be fine.... and if you are still just launching your traffic likely will not be that great that you drive too many people away.... 

I'd think getting the bit of search engine indexing and soft launch under your belt is more valuable than worrying about a few missing pics.... 

Good Luck... 

JM


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

I definitely recommend you complete the site before going life. It would turn me off if I went to a site that only had pictures for half of their items.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

This is a tough question - there are good reasons to wait, but also to just get online. Personally, I would wait (but push hard to get it finished.) - Best of Luck


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

How about going with what you have and maybe add a line...something like be sure to check back often for new products. Then when you get all posted, remove that line... just a thought


----------



## shinsyotta (Oct 31, 2006)

As I understand it, the common wisdom is that it's better to get your site online as soon as possible.


----------

